# Front Air Shocks - Interesting tidbit



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

There was some debate over the use of front air shocks in a previous thread. I was looking through a 1989 Jeep Cherokee Owners Manual today and found this which appears after the towing section (see image):








[/URL][/IMG]

This seems to indicate:

*Air Shocks* - Chrysler anticipated that air shocks would/could be used.
*HD Springs* - Use Heavy Duty front springs (that's what I have on mine and it doesn't seem to make it much rougher riding w/o the plow on).
*Plow Weight* - Not to use a very heavy plow. I think most guys' plows on this forum would exceed this weight limit. (Personally, I did move to a lighter duty blade on my rig this past winter. So far I really like it, but we haven't had enough snow storms to give it enough of a work-out to fully compare).
*Tires *- Tire size and Air Pressure recommendations.

This is obviously for a 1989 Cherokee, but just showing what's in there and that air shocks were a part of Chrysler's snow plowing equation at least in 1989. Obviously check what's in your vehicle's manual as I'm sure things changed for different years and models. I'm not sure who makes a plow under 380lbs these days either??.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Probably their "heavy duty" springs... weren't really.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

jasonv;2126306 said:


> Probably their "heavy duty" springs... weren't really.


I should have specified: I purchased/installed aftermarket (NAPA) HD front coils about 5 years ago from NAPA. Heavier wire diameter than original, but progressive. Really like them. Not uncomfortable at all during normal non-plowing driving, hardly even know they're HD. They were noticably thicker wire than the originals when I changed them. 'Classic' Cherokee owners on the forums indicate Grand Cherokee V8 springs work just fine too maybe they also work on Wranglers(??). Also have air shocks installed but really don't need much air in them for the lighter plow I use.

But I don't want this post to be about MY vehicle, I'd like to know what other members' owners manuals recommend for snow plowing (if anything), especially with air shocks. Guys check your owners manuals and see what it indiates. Thanks


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

FYI, I checked a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee owner's manual and it basically states (paraphrased) not to use snow plows, winches or other aftermarket equipment to the front end of the vehicle. The airbag crash sensors could be affected and not deploy properly during a collision. I'm just reporting what was in the manual.

I didn't see any language about front air shocks, but the towers on the WJ's look pretty darn stout.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

From an 87 XJ manual:


----------

